# Fancy guppies tail fin ripped!



## ShrimpieLove

Hi everyone! Question- i have all male guppy tank and today I noticed that 2 of My guppies tails are ripped, they were fine yesterday but today they both have a split in the long tails.... I wonder if its something simple like nipping or getting caught on a plant or something... But does anyine know if it might be something else like a disease? 
*GuppyLove*


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Hi GuppyLove~

hehe, i _just_ experienced something similar a few days ago.

In extremely worse case scenario, it could be fin rot, which you can simply google and there'll be lots of info on it and how to identify it. But before you panick (like i did, lolz  ) see if it looks similar like my guppy's case.

In my guppy's case, it was a minor rip: probably caused by other guppies nipping at it or something sharp in my tank. He was still _very active and eating well_. With my guppy, he had two splits within five hours when i returned to my room. One of the split healed within a day, the second one takes an extra few more days longer. When it is healed, the split sealed together and the coloration is slightly off or almost unnoticeable. I've included two pictures below. Hope it somewhat helps =) Other more experienced members will help you out =). I'm a newbie to these as well. 

Best of luck,
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius

I agree, it would be a good idea to chek for signs of fin rot. I have a 10 gallon with 10 neons in it, and I noticed some fin splitting going on. After I observed for a while, it became clear that the tears were from fin-nipping and scratches from the filter (unusual I think). The filter is now covered a bit and there have been no new fin tears. 

Also, I don't remember what people here call it, but put something in like the scale-coating (in my tap water conditioner and such) to prevent infection and help the fish's fin to heal. 

Good luck.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta

This is quite common just because guppies are super active as another member already mentioned. It is nothing to worry about because it does heal up, although different patterns and colouration may occur (if it is a larger rip). Just keep your water clean and everything shall be fine. 

Yes, fin rot can happen. Check for symptoms.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> Also, I don't remember what people here call it, but put something in like the scale-coating (in my tap water conditioner and such) to prevent infection and help the fish's fin to heal.
> 
> Good luck.


I "think" what you're referring to is slime coat. And yes they have a few good benefits, and my water conditioners have those. GuppyLove, also look up garlic (in which you can DIY by mincing it - you can add a lil water - and soaking their food in garlic juice), i've read a lot of info saying they're good to boost up guppies' immune system, etc. Hehehe, i'm hesitant to put a very detailed recommendation because i dunno my stuff 100% yet. Try to look it up, there's should be plenty of info on those. And more members will comment on those or provide other recommentions 

Best of luck,
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius

jen_jen_ng said:


> I "think" what you're referring to is slime coat. And yes they have a few good benefits, and my water conditioners have those. GuppyLove, also look up garlic (in which you can DIY by mincing it - you can add a lil water - and soaking their food in garlic juice), i've read a lot of info saying they're good to boost up guppies' immune system, etc. Hehehe, i'm hesitant to put a very detailed recommendation because i dunno my stuff 100% yet. Try to look it up, there's should be plenty of info on those. And more members will comment on those or provide other recommentions
> 
> Best of luck,
> ~ Jennifer ~


Yes, gosh I had a bit of a brain "fart" there. Thank you. The tidbit about garlic is so strange, I've never heard that before (of course I haven't had guppies for about 16 years now).


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> Yes, gosh I had a bit of a brain "fart" there. Thank you. The tidbit about garlic is so strange, I've never heard that before (of course I haven't had guppies for about 16 years now).


ahahahas, that's okie, it happens to me all the time. (I like your terminology of "brain fart" , i think i'm gonna use it often, heh). You should look the garlic up, i think it's good for other fish aside from guppies. If anything I can look it up for you some time this week after I submit my last dreadful essay >=( lolz

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Ohh thank you everyone for the great info! I checked the 2 guppies and i dont see anything else other than the rip on their fins so hopefully thats all it is. In case it might have happened by snagging their fin on one of my plastic plants( i had 2 plastics to fill in some spots in My tank) I removed those today and got some nice new live plants at Menagerie so now My tank is All live plants only. (Menagerie fish staff are so helpful!) I got these to add today: 
Crypotcoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Cordata
Ludwigia Palustris
And this really interesting plant Nymphoides Aquatica Banana Plant - its so cute it looks like a bunch of bananas with a little lilly pad growing from it! Lol
when I figure out how to post photos here Ill b able to show yall  
Jen thanks for the pics too, that helped alot- my guppies rip looks similar but bigger ... Reallllly cute guppies too! Your blue guppy looks like a twin of one of mine 

*GuppyLove*


----------



## Joeee

Jen, that's an amazing guppy, where did you get it?

I've heard fin-rip can be a result of stress, what are your water parameters?


----------



## jen_jen_ng

GuppyLove said:


> when I figure out how to post photos here Ill b able to show yall
> Jen thanks for the pics too, that helped alot- my guppies rip looks similar but bigger ... Reallllly cute guppies too! Your blue guppy looks like a twin of one of mine
> *GuppyLove*


I'm glad I could pass on the helpful info I got from others when I first started, hehe. 
Where do you get your guppies? 
(you'll never know, my blue guppy could be your guppy's far far cousin, lolz!)
And thanks for posting a few lists of plants. I am still considering what additional live plants I want for my guppy tank 

For pictures, I opened an account with photobucket.com (it's free)
I uploaded pictures there, then it'll give you several kinds of links and codes.
Copy the code that starts with:








Then paste it in your msg box, voila~

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Joeee said:


> Jen, that's an amazing guppy, where did you get it?
> 
> I've heard fin-rip can be a result of stress, what are your water parameters?


I got most of my guppies from Big Al in Scarborough^^

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Now I just have to get the guppies to slow down and pose  lol
I got most of My guppies from Menagerie and Big Als North York... Menagerie is close by Me and theyre super nice there, but dont have as much selection (of guppies-though maybe its just cause I bought all their current ones already lol) as big als north york does as far as guppies go...my blue gup who looks like your is from big als north york... 
My plants I always get from Menagerie , they have some quality plants there and usually a really good selection too( theyre a little low at the moment but only due to that volcano interrupting this weeks shipment) but I still came home with a whole bunch of plants lol so its not that low  
big als north yorks plants im sorry to say really didnt look that great when i last saw them 2 weeks ago( alot of wilted looking/brown leaves algae etc on them) but lotsssa guppies at that location! Probably about 12 or more guppy tanks last time i was there. 
The big als in scarborough had some really nice clean plant tanks there...But only 4 tanks of guppies...
*GuppyLove*


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Lol I think I saw ur blue guppies last week in scarb lol they are probably the same parents!! Hey does that make us related if our fishes are brothers? Lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove

ok let me try this, its the photobucket app for iphone lol
the pics r a bit blurry cause the fish swim too fast to catch them on my phone... Ill have to get some better pics with my real xamera and post them later  
this is blue guppy 1 that looks like urs  








and this is blue guppy 2 ( u can see the tear in both guppies fins too)


----------



## jen_jen_ng

GuppyLove said:


> Lol I think I saw ur blue guppies last week in scarb lol they are probably the same parents!! Hey does that make us related if our fishes are brothers? Lol


aaaahahahas, sure~! 

Afterall, we do have quite a lot in common
- First time encountering fin split this month
- Love for guppies
- "Guppy love" in our username/signature
- Related guppies, lolz!
- Living in Tdot


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Heres a pic of my whole tank 








and a pic of that neat banana plant I got 








and a pic of some of My gups ( pls excuse the blur)


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Im going to Big Als North york tomorrow so ill post tomorrow night what guppy stock they have if anyone is interested  
btw big als is on twitter now too lol @bigalscanada not all stores post on it yet but they added north york when I asked them to, but for sure the scarb store And a few others tweet cause I see their tweets all the time... 
And menagerie has a page u can see updates each week too http://www.menageriepetshop.com/
its good to have lfs who post stock on a website cause it makes it easier for people like me who dont drive- to know whats new there b4 i decide to go or not


----------



## jen_jen_ng

GuppyLove said:


> Im going to Big Als North york tomorrow so ill post tomorrow night what guppy stock they have if anyone is interested
> btw big als is on twitter now too lol @bigalscanada not all stores post on it yet but they added north york when I asked them to, but for sure the scarb store And a few others tweet cause I see their tweets all the time...
> And menagerie has a page u can see updates each week too http://www.menageriepetshop.com/
> its good to have lfs who post stock on a website cause it makes it easier for people like me who dont drive- to know whats new there b4 i decide to go or not


Nice! Thanks for the info. This is helpful for me because I don' drive too >.<. 
I'll definitely have a look before I roam around Toronto's LFSs this coming week.
Needa check out other LFS aside from Big Al. Menagerie is the first one on my list. 
...actually, it's the only one I heard of aside from Big Al and Petsmart, lolz 

oh and nice tank set up btw!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

GuppyLove said:


> Heres a pic of my whole tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those halfmoon metal lookingthings?
Click to expand...


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Theres a couple I believe near spadina, I forget the names the i think it was a mixed bag of reviews on those tho... I think i saw something in the post here listing stores in the gta. Pets Wonderful (on Church) is also close by here too- they have a small assortment of fish... Was there last week and the had a tank with red/orange colored guppies, very tiny store, but there wasnt anything I wanted there... I did see they had some angelfish and parrot fish i think and some other stuff but just the one kind of guppies. I dont remember if they had any plants... 
Big als north york isnt too bad to get to on the subway/bus...Ive gone there a few times since getting my tank setup and it seems like guppy heaven  
Menagerie said hopefully theyll get a shipment this week, usually thurs or friday, depending of course if the shipment can get thru the volcano stuff... Lol ..I think they normally get plant shipments thurs and fish on fridays ... So maybe u should try going on the saturday so they might have more plants and some new guppies, there were just a few guppies left there today... 
Lol I always wear a tank top and bring a hair clip to put my hair up when I go there, its real warm inside the store to keep the critters happy  lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng

I guess a few ppl there this week in tank tops and a clip on their hair would run into some crazy girl yelling, GuppLove! lolz, jkz

Would you say Big Al in North York has more guppy selections?
Also which store is bigger? North York vs. Scar?

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Guppylove,

If you move fast get off at Steeles & Yonge holding your paper and subway transfer. You can hit two places at once given as BANY is close to that intersection if you speed walk or jog/run to them. Find what you're looking for while watching your time and GTFO back to Steeles & Yonge and take the Steeles Ave E (the bus is going away from BANY and travelling to the RIGHT of BANY) all the way to Pacific Mall. 

You can't miss P.Mall. If you want a nap ask the driver to let you know when you're there. You'll see a KFC on the left hand side of the bus as you're closing into that sector. Get off and go to Market Village and check out Luckys Aquarium. Cross the street to the Staples Business Depot and also check out Aquapets at the same time. 

When done, take Steeles Ave W bus all the way back to Yonge St. if that if your familiarity route or faster route is take Steeles Ave W to Don Mills Rd. Take Don Mills SOUTH and it'll take you straight to DON MILLS STATION which is our pole position on the subway. From there you can make it back faster via the subway speeds then be stuck on the surface all the way to Finch Station from the bus.

That would maximize your fare usage to see as much as possible. The window of opening on the transfer IIRC and from my personal experience is 30mins and you get no questions asked. I suggest using the paper transfer but keep the subway transfer as a back up. Given as there is a Taco Bell there and I think a Subway eatery the excuse is valid that you could have gone to the washroom badly then back tot he stop given it's on the same corner.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jen_jen_ng said:


> I guess a few ppl there this week in tank tops and a clip on their hair would run into some crazy girl yelling, GuppLove! lolz, jkz
> 
> Would you say Big Al in North York has more guppy selections?
> Also which store is bigger? North York vs. Scar?
> 
> ~ Jennifer ~


I think Scarbrough is larger given it's two floors. I've only driven by it once and never went in when I went to IJ then.

BTW I love that avatar you have. I think I've seen it before but could be wrong. Is that you with headphones on? Cute ^.^;


----------



## ShrimpieLove

AquaNekoMobile said:


> GuppyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of my whole tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those halfmoon metal lookingthings?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a ceramic spiral ornament its brown and kinda blue color paint ... The fish and shrimps swim thru it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ShrimpieLove

u can see the spiral better in this pic


----------



## jen_jen_ng

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BTW I love that avatar you have. I think I've seen it before but could be wrong. Is that you with headphones on? Cute ^.^;


ohhh, hehehehe, i wish! 
that's not me  
but i'll take it as a compliment!  lolz
I use a lot of diff children's photos for my avatars or msn pic disp.
(i love kids!^^ gonna be a educator soon) 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

GuppyLove said:


> AquaNekoMobile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuppyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of my whole tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a ceramic spiral ornament its brown and kinda blue color paint ... The fish and shrimps swim thru it
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh cool. Looks almost like sawed off tin cans before which had me wondering if it was safe or if that was causing the rippage in the fins if it was a tin can. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Definately scarb store is much bigger than north york, north york had much more guppies than scarb tho.. But for other types of fish for sure scarb is bigger... I saw everything from arrowanas to oscars cichlids plecos sharks lotsa marine too, everything!! And u know how each big als has a shark tank? The one in the scarb store is a hugggge tank- cool to see!


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Lol ya a tin can for sure would cause rippage lol that would explain everything hehe


----------



## jen_jen_ng

GuppyLove said:


> Definately scarb store is much bigger than north york, north york had much more guppies than scarb tho..


oOoOo, I will definitely check out the North York one then!!! Guppies are all i'm interested in for now~

hahahas, looks like I found a nice small group of people I like to chat with...
about guppies AND at this hour


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jen_jen_ng said:


> ohhh, hehehehe, i wish!
> that's not me
> but i'll take it as a compliment!  lolz
> I use a lot of diff children's photos for my avatars or msn pic disp.
> (i love kids!^^ gonna be a educator soon)
> 
> ~ Jennifer ~


Ahh ok. Love kids as well. They are the future and always good to pass down skills and knowledge. Also a good excuse to pin on the kids. 'Um... why are you getting new game system/tank/X item?' 'It's for the kids so they can learn how to use it and I need a set as well so I can teach them as well' 'Oh... ok then'. LOL.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Yes Im definately a guppy lover and a night owl


----------



## jen_jen_ng

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Ahh ok. Love kids as well. They are the future and always good to pass down skills and knowledge. Also a good excuse to pin on the kids. 'Um... why are you getting new game system/tank/X item?' 'It's for the kids so they can learn how to use it and I need a set as well so I can teach them as well' 'Oh... ok then'. LOL.


LOL, precisely~
and shhh, this is only between you and I
I'll be getting a bigger tank soon and a guinea pig... 
it's all for the benefit of... erm... professional development >=)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Any of you two been to the Luckys or Aquapets? If not and seeing as you don't drive you may want to use that 30min gap trick to visit 3 places on your fare so you're using using 2 fares and not 3.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jen_jen_ng said:


> LOL, precisely~
> and shhh, this is only between you and I
> I'll be getting a bigger tank soon and a guinea pig...
> it's all for the benefit of... erm... professional development >=)


P.D and helps with lifting up all the spirits of the room and gather everyone together. It's a er.. 'bonding' item.  Hey who knows ink it and tell me how that one works.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

GuppyLove said:


> Yes Im definately a guppy lover and a night owl


I'm mostly up around this hour too~ so it's good to know who to find if i wanna chat =P

Nice to get a break and chatting with you both^^
But unfortunately, I needa get back to work on my essay paper >=(
Have a good night, GuppyLove and AquaNekoMobile

Smiles  ,
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove

You too Jennifer!! Im off to do a water change now too so ill sign off now as well  talk with you soon!! 
Aquaneko- I havent been to either store yet, I think maybe those were the ones near spadina or so? I do wanna get out to them as well, lol I want to visit all fish stores I can find lol  its fun to see all kinds of fish and get ideas for tanks etc  
nice talking to u as well  ill let u know if/when i hear from that shrimp/fern seller too  
nite all! 
*GuppyLove*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

GuppyLove said:


> You too Jennifer!! Im off to do a water change now too so ill sign off now as well  talk with you soon!!
> Aquaneko- I havent been to either store yet, I think maybe those were the ones near spadina or so? I do wanna get out to them as well, lol I want to visit all fish stores I can find lol  its fun to see all kinds of fish and get ideas for tanks etc
> nice talking to u as well  ill let u know if/when i hear from that shrimp/fern seller too
> nite all!
> *GuppyLove*


Guppy,

No they are not in Spadina. Luckys Aquarium is beside Pacific Mall (Steeles Ave E & Kennedy Road) in the smaller mall beside Pacific Mall called Market Village.

Aquapets is across the road from Pacific Mall at the Staples Business Depot. That's why I mentioned both stores as they are close to each other. It's almost like $10 a round trip on TTC fare now a days so figured I'd give some places and tips to maximize your viewing coverage of the stores. Seeing as you've been to BANY you should be able to quickly be in and out of the store knowing where everything is thus why it's totally possible to make the ~30min window to use the transfer and go to Pacfic Mall as well. BANY is about 300 meters from Yonge & Steeles. It's do able.

Link to P. Mall from Finch Station. http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...571,-79.368839&spn=0.057486,0.110378&t=h&z=13

To P.Mall:

1. At Finch Station take Steeles Ave EAST bus. (if in doubt ask driver that you want to go to Pacific Mall. Hardly a driver that does not know how to get there and can point you to the right direction)

2. Get off at Kennedy Road (you can -NOT- miss this mall. It takes up almost a block)

3. Go to Market Village beside the big mall and Luckys Aquarium is on the upper level.

4. Aquapets is in the same parking lot as Staples Business Depot in front of Market Village.

To go home:

1. Take Steeles Ave WEST bus and ask for a transfer slip.

2. Two route options to the subway stations

i) 1. Get off at DON MILLS ROAD
2. Take Don Mills Road SOUTH bus to DON MILLS SUBWAY STATION
3. Take (only one way as you're at pole position) subway to 
YONGE-SHEPPARD STATION.
4. Take YONGE SUBWAY SOUTHBOUND to your home stop.

ii) 1. Get off at YONGE ST.
2. Take Yonge St. SOUTH bus to FINCH SUBWAY STATION
3. Proceed with normal route home.

Don Mills not as congested as Steeles Ave so you'll move faster then getting stuck on the bus on the return trip. It's always jammy up around the Yonge and Steeles as the HWY 401 on/off ramp is not far from Finch Station.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

GuppyLove said:


> lol I want to visit all fish stores I can find lol  its fun to see all kinds of fish and get ideas for tanks etc
> *GuppyLove*


ah~ yes yes. That is exactly what I am going to do too!
i look for tank set up ideas and stare at diff varieties of fish for hours.  
i'm also in love with Orandas <3 
but I can't take them home...  
Their water and needs are not compatible with guppies. Plus, I dunno all my stuff yet. So all I could do is stare at them in LFS >.<
My fish store exploration shall start this week!  
It'll probably take me forever since i have school, i spend hours at a fish store, and i'm travelling by subway/bus/ttc, lolz

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Thanks for all the directions Aquaneko! that really helps!! Ive been to pacific mall but years ago so I didnt know there was a lfs there. Those might be neat to check out too  
Jennifer- check out my post in marketplace discussion... I did a guppy list when i was at big als north york today...lol talk about spending hours in a fish store lol but i do love to look at everything  spent some time pricing tanks for my next one, looks like either 20 gal long or a 30 gal


----------



## AquaNeko

GuppyLove said:


> Thanks for all the directions Aquaneko! that really helps!! Ive been to pacific mall but years ago so I didnt know there was a lfs there. Those might be neat to check out too
> Jennifer- check out my post in marketplace discussion... I did a guppy list when i was at big als north york today...lol talk about spending hours in a fish store lol but i do love to look at everything  spent some time pricing tanks for my next one, looks like either 20 gal long or a 30 gal


20gal long at BANY IIRC was $38.99-$39.00 as I remember checking that out before. Pricey for that extra 6" of space to make it 30" wide from the standard 20gal tank size.

If youre patient a 20gal long shows up from time to time on Craigs/Kijiji by reptile owners or the rare one that used to house fish.


----------

